# The first 1DXIIs are out



## Eldar (Mar 16, 2016)

My photography friend Tom Svensson, who is a Canon Explorer, has just received his 1DXII and posted this image yesterday. This is a production model. Fingers crossed, deliveries will soon be coming our way.


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> My photography friend Tom Svensson, who is a Canon Explorer, has just received his 1DXII and posted this image yesterday. This is a production model. Fingers crossed, deliveries will soon be coming our way.


Congratulations! I am so jealous


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 16, 2016)

Once the non explorers start receiving theirs, let the DR/latitude testing begin! lol


----------



## Tom Svensson (Mar 16, 2016)

Dear all
This is NOT a production camera it is just a production box
The production camera will be out later this spring


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> My photography friend Tom Svensson, who is a Canon Explorer, has just received his 1DXII and posted this image yesterday. This is a production model. Fingers crossed, deliveries will soon be coming our way.



Why is Canon not releasing any RAW files?? So we can examine them?


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for this information, Tom.

...And welcome to CR.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 16, 2016)

Tom Svensson said:


> Dear all
> This is NOT a production camera it is just a production box
> The production camera will be out later this spring


Sorry about that Tom, thought it was the finished article ...


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 16, 2016)

;D Interesting turn of events, just the box was released and not the camera


----------



## IsaacImage (Mar 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> My photography friend Tom Svensson, who is a Canon Explorer, has just received his 1DXII and posted this image yesterday. This is a production model. Fingers crossed, deliveries will soon be coming our way.



Thank you Eldar for great information !

Interesting what's "G" in the camera name for - 1 dx mk II (G)


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 16, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> Why is Canon not releasing any RAW files?? So we can examine them?



Yes, that's exactly why.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 16, 2016)

Ooops!

I think it is great that Canon even tests the quality of the boxes it uses for its flagship.

And seems to test them with no other than Canon Explorer's, who know better than anyone else just how a Canon box should perform.

Why DPR or TDP has never done a review of the boxes is beyond me!


----------



## J.R. (Mar 16, 2016)

So are we going to get a review of what the DR of the Canon box is, as against the box of the Nikon D5?


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 16, 2016)

J.R. said:


> So are we going to get a review of what the DR of the Canon box is, as against the box of the Nikon D5?



Well it certainly has managed to put up a fight against some pressure to the top right corner. Was that in transit or just excitement at finally getting the production box.

And was the pic of the "production box" taken with a Canon 1DX Mark I or II - or God forbid, an iPhone?!

All the threads we could have had on CR talking about boxes. What a missed opportunity.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 16, 2016)

;D ;D

Just curious though, why would Canon be shipping empty production boxes to people? The box wouldn't need extensive beta testing now, would it?


----------



## CanoKnight (Mar 16, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > My photography friend Tom Svensson, who is a Canon Explorer, has just received his 1DXII and posted this image yesterday. This is a production model. Fingers crossed, deliveries will soon be coming our way.
> ...



Will hurt sales


----------



## J.R. (Mar 16, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



It won't. The 1Dx II is unlikely to be bought by users looking _solely_ for low ISO DR.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 16, 2016)

IsaacImage said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > My photography friend Tom Svensson, who is a Canon Explorer, has just received his 1DXII and posted this image yesterday. This is a production model. Fingers crossed, deliveries will soon be coming our way.
> ...



Maybe revision of the box design?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



"G" is for GPS. For example, the 6D has (WG) and (N) versions for WiFi/GPS vs neither, the latter sold where WiFi/GPS are prohibited by country regulations. 

I haven't heard of a non-GPS version of the 1D X II, but this implies there is or may be one produced.


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2016)

Even the box is being beat up on CR, tough crowd.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Mar 16, 2016)

CANON HURRY UP WITH THE 5D4 ANNOUNCEMENT & PUBLIC RELEASE
these next 2-4 months are going be stressful too some


----------



## Eldar (Mar 16, 2016)

J.R. said:


> ;D ;D
> 
> Just curious though, why would Canon be shipping empty production boxes to people? The box wouldn't need extensive beta testing now, would it?


The box was not empty, but it was not a production model


----------



## rfd78 (Mar 16, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> CANON HURRY UP WITH THE 5D4 ANNOUNCEMENT & PUBLIC RELEASE
> these next 2-4 months are going be stressful too some


Speaking for myself, it is stressful already.. coming to CR everyday just looking for that announcement...


----------



## IsaacImage (Mar 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacImage said:
> ...



Thank you Neuro


----------



## J.R. (Mar 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > ;D ;D
> ...



Thanks Eldar. I saw the earlier messages and should have inferred. 

I'm probably a bit messed up in the head waiting for the camera ;D


----------



## madmailman (Mar 16, 2016)

See the banding in the black on that box. Even Canon's boxes are not as good as Nikons. :


----------



## Cali Capture (Mar 16, 2016)

My guess is that they sent the "pre-production" mark II to the explorers and the box will be the production version.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacImage said:
> ...



Interesting that they require different boxes. Seems like they'd sort by serial number for shipping to different locations. It's hard to envision how a small parenthetical character is helpful either to the end customer, the vendor, or the manufacturer (unless maybe they sell both versions in a single market).


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacImage said:
> ...


There are countries where GPS is illegal and/or considered spying. From what I've read (I'm certainly no authority on the subject), Egypt requires a permit, China considers it spying for high precision mapping (if you're a foreigner), Russia is technically illegal, and North Korea, well that needs no comment. I assume the GPS is either disabled or not included in the assembly for sales to some countries.


----------



## douglaurent (Mar 16, 2016)

The "G" stands for "Great Pinhole". The box IS the camera!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 16, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Haha, that's hilarious. Little is more conspicuous than a full sized DSLR. It's not exactly spy equipment.


----------



## gunship01 (Mar 16, 2016)

Wait. Multiple boxes? No reviews on the box yet? 
That's it, I'm switching to Nikon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Interesting that they require different boxes. Seems like they'd sort by serial number for shipping to different locations. It's hard to envision how a small parenthetical character is helpful either to the end customer, the vendor, or the manufacturer (unless maybe they sell both versions in a single market).



It makes perfect sense that you'd want different SKUs for different products, and with different SKUs a human-readable labeling difference is always a good idea. A look-up table for serial numbers isn't a viable method for inventory tracking for Canon or for vendors. 

I know that in some geographies both versions of the 6D (WG vs N) and both versions of the 600EX (-RT vs not) were available for purchase.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I know that in some geographies both versions of the 6D (WG vs N) and both versions of the 600EX (-RT vs not) were available for purchase.



a'ha.


----------



## TAW (Mar 16, 2016)

The DR of the box looks a little week... and there is virtually no detail in the shadows... ;D

Seriously, I hope Canon meets the April ship goal - I'm looking forward to trying this camera out...


----------



## deletemyaccount (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm not even thinking of buying a new camera but the wait for the new releases are killing me.


----------



## scrup (Mar 16, 2016)

You would think a photographer would post a better picture even tho its just a box.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2016)

scrup said:


> You would think a photographer would post a better picture even tho its just a box.



Really! How come no pic that was underexposed by 5 stops then pushed back up in post?!? :-X


----------



## bluemoon (Mar 16, 2016)

we need a picture with the lens cover on, too!

pierre


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 16, 2016)

I didn't know I could pre-order the box only!?! :

I could have saved a ton of money doing that.


----------



## GuyF (Mar 16, 2016)

Ain't gonna pre-order until DxO have passed judgement on the box.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 16, 2016)

Dutch_Snapper said:


> At some point you will be able to order the neckstrap and we use that to tie our, errr SL1 or ... ageing 5D, around our neck waiting for the next best thing



A used 1D I or II, nobody is going to notice the difference


----------



## bvukich (Mar 16, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Ain't gonna pre-order until DxO have passed judgement on the box.



They've already determined that the new Nikon boxes, with Sony packing foam, are better.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 16, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Ain't gonna pre-order until DxO have passed judgement on the box.



You might be on to something.
Printed materials do have a measurable contrast ratio, which is really all that dynamic range is, maybe DxO has just been measuring Canon camera boxes all this time. And to measure a lens they just look at the box through the lens and measure the details of the box. Thus when they measure image quality for the 5Ds it's barely any different from any other camera. Personal bias in favor of extremely high megapixel sensors is probably the whole reason they give it a slight edge over the 5D3 (box).


----------



## kaihp (Mar 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> It makes perfect sense that you'd want different SKUs for different products, and with different SKUs a human-readable labeling difference is always a good idea.



This. So much this.


----------



## jyeung (Mar 16, 2016)

So who are the " ...various reports from around the globe" besides Tom Svensson?


----------



## emko (Mar 16, 2016)

madmailman said:


> See the banding in the black on that box. Even Canon's boxes are not as good as Nikons. :



Come on man the reason you see the banding is nothing to do with the box its because the image was shot with a Canon.


----------



## rcarca (Mar 16, 2016)

Marina Cano has received one: https://www.facebook.com/MARINACANOWILDLIFEPHOTOGRAPHER/?fref=nf


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow! So much excitement about a box...


It reminds me about a book about "L'Italiano per il mondo" (The Italian around the world") edited by the Italian language regulator (*). 
The editor asked my permission to include a picture they found on my flickr account: a (very poor) picture taken in a supermarket with a Canon SX5 IS, portraying a "Pasta schuta"  box.








(*) Accademia della Crusca: I'm afraid there's no English equivalent:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_language_regulators )


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out who these cyclists are on the manual for the EOS 5... so damn familiar.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2016)

J.R. said:


> So are we going to get a review of what the DR of the Canon box is, as against the box of the Nikon D5?



Canon may win that one. They still do have among the best box tech of any company. They run a corrugation fab at the 0.33cm level while most other major camera companies are still running at a 0.50cm level.


----------



## Tugela (Mar 16, 2016)

Tom Svensson said:


> Dear all
> This is NOT a production camera it is just a production box
> The production camera will be out later this spring



They sent you an empty box to test?


----------



## Eldar (Mar 16, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Tom Svensson said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all
> ...


Maybe you should read the thread first ...


----------



## hubie (Mar 16, 2016)

Tom Svensson said:


> Dear all
> This is NOT a production camera it is just a production box
> The production camera will be out later this spring



@Eldar

Why have to read the whole thread when it is written there? You can't expect anyone to read through 4 whole pages when any crucial information isn't given on the first page or in the first post (edit). So this is just a box and the whole thread is a hoax... pretty certain as there are no raw files swirling around in every post here and your post isn't helping at all. If you are smarter than the rest of us, then please just tell us which response to read through to brighten our minds.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Svensson said:
> ...



That's only step one. Step two is to comprehend what was read. Some people on these forums trip and fall flat on their faces during one or both of those steps.


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 16, 2016)

I am traveling to NYC on April 5. I will drop by B&H. Hopefully they will have a test camera to play with before i get mine on April 26! ;D


----------



## Eldar (Mar 16, 2016)

hubie said:


> Tom Svensson said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all
> ...


Because there are very few idiots sending empty boxes around. This is a Canon Explorer who got a beta version of the 1DXII for testing, delivered in a production volume box. The only thing he did in the post you refer to is to state that only the box is a production model. He is bringing the camera to India and China for testing. Hope that was clarifying.


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2016)

I just cannot believe some folks. sheesh. 

I'm really wondering if the thought below was running through some heads...

"Why would you want to be an 'Explorer of Light' just for empty boxes?"

An empty box makes a good analogy.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 16, 2016)

IsaacImage said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > My photography friend Tom Svensson, who is a Canon Explorer, has just received his 1DXII and posted this image yesterday. This is a production model. Fingers crossed, deliveries will soon be coming our way.
> ...



"G" is for *G*angsta. It's a gangsta-elite-class camera


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 16, 2016)

rfd78 said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > CANON HURRY UP WITH THE 5D4 ANNOUNCEMENT & PUBLIC RELEASE
> ...


+1


----------



## tpatana (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd still love to hear from someone with their hands on with one if the video menu allows higher frame rates at lower resolution, e.g. 720p @ 240fps. The manual has zero references to 720p, but plenty about 1080p120.


----------



## applecider (Mar 17, 2016)

Tom to really be welcome to CR we need to see the 4K unboxing video :-*


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 17, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> rfd78 said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...


+2 that No kidding. I wonder just how many 1dx II sales canon would really lose announcing them side to side. The 5d iii and the 1dx are rather different beasts.


----------



## AUGS (Mar 17, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > rfd78 said:
> ...



From a different perspective, I wonder how many 5D4/X sales Canon would lose if the announcements coincided and the 5D lost some or a lot of the hype against the flagship 1DX2?

The 5D4/X is coming, just not as fast as some would like, but Canon is doing what Canon needs to do - maximizing their coverage and their opportunities.


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...


OK I believe Tugela was joking. It is at least tempting to do so since Eldar's post was wrong (including the thread title) and the only production model in this story is just ... the box! ;D


----------



## eninja (Mar 17, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Tom Svensson said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all
> ...



Wow..! Nice box. How much is the box. Its the only one I can afford. 
I can brag myself I have a 1dx mark ii, at keast. Forgetting its only a box.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 17, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



But then law is law (and sometimes the law is a ass). A large a number of countries in the world have signboards at numerous places stating "Photography Strictly Not Allowed". They'll let you take images with a smartphone but the hell hounds of the law will swoop down on you in a hurry, the moment you get the DSLR out of the bag.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 17, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> rfd78 said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



I am obsessing about the same thing, needlessly. My 5DIII serves me well, but yet, I would love to get that 5D IV/X.

Can't wait to hear reviews from the lucky ones who get their 1DX first.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 17, 2016)

J.R. said:


> So are we going to get a review of what the DR of the Canon box is, as against the box of the Nikon D5?



Whatever the DR is, I'm sure it won't be enough compared to the Nikon offerings.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 17, 2016)

I would love for CR to expand on what he wrote on the front page (btw I added the color and bold to the text):



> We’re getting *various reports from around the globe *that the retail version of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II is reaching its first customers. Most of the people receiving them appear to be explorers of light in various countries.



Really? Various reports from around the globe?! Care to expand ....


----------



## archiea (Mar 17, 2016)

Unboxing vid here....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v4sA0Us_CE


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 17, 2016)

The (G) stands for grey market. This is is a Chinese knockoff which is better, cheaper and it's available right now.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 17, 2016)

archiea said:


> Unboxing vid here....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v4sA0Us_CE



The box in the video says "sample". Sales sample maybe?


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 17, 2016)

Eldar said:


> My photography friend Tom Svensson, who is a Canon Explorer, has just received his 1DXII and posted this image yesterday. This is a production model. Fingers crossed, deliveries will soon be coming our way.



I wouldn't give 5 cents for that box! Where's the Red Ring?! Clearly the box is not pro level gear.  There goes Canon again. Taking the cheap route and cutting corners. *sigh*

I'm having a garage sale of all my gear Saturday. I'm switching to Nikon! Or Sony. Or whomever has a red ring on their box. Kodak?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 17, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> archiea said:
> 
> 
> > Unboxing vid here....
> ...



It also doesn't have any paperwork or manual, which is normal for beta test cameras but not production models.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 17, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



It is all in the model number and the UPC. They are different models of the same basic camera except for GPS.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Mar 17, 2016)

tpatana said:


> I'd still love to hear from someone with their hands on with one if the video menu allows higher frame rates at lower resolution, e.g. 720p @ 240fps. The manual has zero references to 720p, but plenty about 1080p120.



Oh, I'm sure it's there. I bet it's just one of those features that isn't mentioned, referenced, or otherwise described anywhere in the manual…………

Have faith.


----------



## suburbia (Mar 17, 2016)

the blacks on that box looks good, no stripes


----------



## memoriaphoto (Mar 17, 2016)

You know you've done good when there's an entire thread on CR discussing the box of the product! 8)


----------



## retroreflection (Mar 17, 2016)

Zeiss boxes are unparalleled.
If Canon doesn't make up this gap in the next 5 minutes I will not buy any thing they make this week!


----------



## jffielde (Mar 17, 2016)

I think the box is fine for what it is. Looks about the same as the latest Nikon box.

If I could afford it, I'd buy one of those boxes with that "Leica Look" that Canikon boxes just can't seem to mimic. I remember the boxes the old Leica film cameras came in. Now THAT, my friends, was a box.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 17, 2016)

When a "box" becomes the story you know its a slow news week!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2016)

If you want 'the look' try Apple packaging. Clean, high-end boxes for most products. And not just electronics - even some free schwag they sent me, via FedEx 2-day no less. To paraphrase Peter Clemenza, leave the luggage tag, take the box.


----------



## RGF (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice if CPS members were next to get cameras


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 17, 2016)

RGF said:


> Nice if CPS members were next to get cameras



Would you settle for a box?


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 17, 2016)

I think some people are getting box with cemaras. There is a one unbox video on tube with same kind of box.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 17, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> I think some people are getting box with cemaras. There is a one unbox video on tube with same kind of box.


That is true; some people are getting box with *cemaras* and nobody got a production camera.
Nice thread ! The art of waiting impatiently!!! Makes my days.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 17, 2016)

Calling this box an incremental upgrade from my 5DIII and 7DII boxes is generous.

Canon is still using the same old flaps. They lost the point-and-shoot box market to Apple with their flapless boxes. If Canon continues to use the same old flappy design on their boxes they are *******. 

I was hoping for something truly disruptive, but this is nothing more than the same old flapping box they have been using for decades.


----------



## symmar22 (Mar 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> If you want 'the look' try Apple packaging. Clean, high-end boxes for most products. And not just electronics - even some free schwag they sent me, via FedEx 2-day no less. To paraphrase Peter Clemenza, leave the luggage tag, take the box.



A very nice example of wasted earth resources...


----------



## scyrene (Mar 17, 2016)

symmar22 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > If you want 'the look' try Apple packaging. Clean, high-end boxes for most products. And not just electronics - even some free schwag they sent me, via FedEx 2-day no less. To paraphrase Peter Clemenza, leave the luggage tag, take the box.
> ...



In that case, maybe so. But I've found Apple packaging to be pretty frugal. Fairly compact, and made largely from white card. Not exactly extravagant.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 17, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Calling this box an incremental upgrade from my 5DIII and 7DII boxes is generous.
> 
> Canon is still using the same old flaps. They lost the point-and-shoot box market to Apple with their flapless boxes. If Canon continues to use the same old flappy design on their boxes they are *******.
> 
> I was hoping for something truly disruptive, but this is nothing more than the same old flapping box they have been using for decades.



Yup. Got dang flap slapper! When will Canon learn to go flapless like Sony? Flapless is the future! When my grandma had her double mastectomy even she agreed flapless is better. Believe me, those were some long thin flaps! C'mon Canon!


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 17, 2016)

80D test shot samples from studio test. Something to play with until big guy arrives. Definately looks better than 70d in high ISO'S.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-80d/canon-80dA7.HTM


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 17, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> 80D test shot samples from studio test. Something to play with until big guy arrives. Definately looks better than 70d in high ISO'S.
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-80d/canon-80dA7.HTM



Thanks ritholtz!

Now THAT is what gets me more interested - first studio test shots of the 80D

(Though I admit, I had a good chuckle at the many, varied '1DXii' unboxing comments... ) ;D

Cheers! 

Paul


----------



## TAW (Mar 18, 2016)

scyrene said:


> symmar22 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Rumor has it fairly soon not even the government will be able to get into that box! ;D


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 18, 2016)

This is product packaging (similar price of gear btw):


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> This is product packaging (similar price of gear btw):



I bet it's manual focus as well!


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 18, 2016)

slclick said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > This is product packaging (similar price of gear btw):
> ...



I would call it very high tech...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 18, 2016)

TAW said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > symmar22 said:
> ...



Not true, they went to court and forced the manufacturers to put a 12" x 12" hole in the bottom of the box on the off chance that they might get a court order to look inside it one day. :


----------



## GuyF (Mar 18, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> This is product packaging (similar price of gear btw):



So what's in _this_ box? You suggest it costs similar to a 1DX2.....hmmm, probably just some nice cables! 

You've got my hifi senses twitching.


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 19, 2016)

1dx mark ii sample images apparently. No exif data tho, I'd like to know the iso values hmm

https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 19, 2016)

GuyF said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > This is product packaging (similar price of gear btw):
> ...



it protected resolution audio opus 21 hifi components (1-2 per box). it is obviously re-useable and could be returned to the dealer too for that purpose.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 19, 2016)

KiagiJ said:


> 1dx mark ii sample images apparently. No exif data tho, I'd like to know the iso values hmm
> 
> https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/


If you click on the info icon at the bottom right you will see the exif (2nd icon from "buy").


----------



## KiagiJ (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks, I thought maybe I should try it on a computer as my phone doesn't show that stuff, probably the case that it's computer browsing only for exif on that page maybe


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 19, 2016)

Besisika said:


> KiagiJ said:
> 
> 
> > 1dx mark ii sample images apparently. No exif data tho, I'd like to know the iso values hmm
> ...




Thanks for sharing this. Very interesting to see the large versions of the images.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 19, 2016)

avbmenon said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > KiagiJ said:
> ...


Agree! The eagle at 1200mm is something to look at.


----------



## GuyF (Mar 19, 2016)

The one thing that does impress me so far about most of the images I've seen from the new camera is the colours look very rich with a nice "depth" to them. They don't look artificial and over-saturated. Maybe it's just my monitor.


----------



## Photox (Mar 19, 2016)

GuyF said:


> The one thing that does impress me so far about most of the images I've seen from the new camera is the colours look very rich with a nice "depth" to them. They don't look artificial and over-saturated. Maybe it's just my monitor.


Its not just your monitor, they are indeed very nice and natural, especialy the skin! I was amazed how nice are the colors at high ISO values like ISO40000/51200, and how clean the image is! They really are much better than 1Dx MK I. I'd show u pictures, but I'm not allowed...yet ;D


----------



## Alejandro (Mar 19, 2016)

Photox said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that does impress me so far about most of the images I've seen from the new camera is the colours look very rich with a nice "depth" to them. They don't look artificial and over-saturated. Maybe it's just my monitor.
> ...




Not even jpgs?


----------



## Photox (Mar 19, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> Not even jpgs?


Not even jpegs unfortunately :-\ We have all of them taped with a CFast card inside to make pics, but none to take away  I've got a few home, but rly, nothing which I can post up right now. U'll have to belive me for now.


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 20, 2016)

Photox said:


> Alejandro said:
> 
> 
> > Not even jpgs?
> ...




Held a sample body in Dubai (at two events CPS participated in). The bodies did not have any cards in them and as expected, they did not allow me to put any in, either  I have used/held the 1dx and in that regard, mark ii feels very similar. Guess the grip is a little deeper than before. Already pre-ordered mine, now waiting eagerly for the big day. Looking forward to shooting some wildlife with it. Interestingly, Nikon too participated in one of the events however they did not have a D5 to show off


----------



## RGF (Mar 20, 2016)

avbmenon said:


> Photox said:
> 
> 
> > Alejandro said:
> ...



too bad the local canon service centers don't have 1Dx M2 available to show off.


----------



## rfd78 (Mar 20, 2016)

RGF said:


> avbmenon said:
> 
> 
> > Photox said:
> ...


Good to know because I was planning to stop by to have a look..


----------



## Alejandro (Mar 20, 2016)

Photox said:


> Alejandro said:
> 
> 
> > Not even jpgs?
> ...



What do you think about the noise in high iso (25k 51k 102k)? 
Do you think it can tie the D5 or we'll be seeing a 1DXs in a near future?




EDIT: BTW, Lightroom CC (6.5) now supports 1DX2!


----------



## tron (Mar 21, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> Photox said:
> 
> 
> > Alejandro said:
> ...


1DXs *IF* it will exist it will have most probably higher resolution just like 5Ds, 1Ds were . It will not be a kind of 1Dx III.


----------



## Insider (Mar 22, 2016)

Yea, I am starting to try with it too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

avbmenon said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > KiagiJ said:
> ...



Just ran through the set with the EXIF (ISO) displayed continuously to get a better feeling for any graininess at higher ISOs. I have only the 1D4 to compare, where I was reluctant to even use ISO 800 if I could help it when shooting eagles. These are excellent and I'm afraid this camera is a must have within the year for me! There were no videos from this photographer, right?

Jack


----------



## Photox (Mar 22, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> What do you think about the noise in high iso (25k 51k 102k)?
> Do you think it can tie the D5 or we'll be seeing a 1DXs in a near future?
> 
> 
> ...


I think the High ISO is phenomenal! 1Dx MkI is way way worse, and I think we are getting very very close to Nikon in terms of quality in high ISO. I've edited some Large JPEGs in Lightroom (ISO25600,40000 and 51200) and I think its more than usable. I can see myself using ISO12800 as I used ISO1600 on my 1D4.

DR also improved, we've been seeing some ISO100 -3EV shots fully recovered with some outstanding detail as well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

Photox said:


> Alejandro said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about the noise in high iso (25k 51k 102k)?
> ...



Given the accolades over the years for the 1DX and given that I've sold the 1D4, this is indeed compelling information that seals it for me. My only issue is that with oil prices collapsing so has the Canadian dollar and a rebound _might_ be possible and thus a drop in the _high_ Canadian price. Couple that with stuff I need to sell in cleaning up my acreage home to minimize the dent in my finances and I'm trying to restrain myself for up to one year. I suspect that restraint will be out of the question for me! 

I predict Neuro will not be restraining himself either. Any bets? 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Mar 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I predict Neuro will not be restraining himself either. Any bets?
> 
> Jack


Well ... He´s happy with the DR he has ... He´s happy with the noise performance he has ... He´s happy with the AF performance he has ... He´s happy with the fps he has ... 10% resolution bump is not much ... :


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 22, 2016)

Photox said:


> Alejandro said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about the noise in high iso (25k 51k 102k)?
> ...



Wait till DXO gets hold of one, it will be almost as good as a Nikon D90! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 22, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I predict Neuro will not be restraining himself either. Any bets?
> ...



Indeed. If I didn't have the 1D X, I'd certainly be sorely tempted by the 1D X II, but as it stands I have no plans to get one.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 22, 2016)

Photox said:


> I think the High ISO is phenomenal! 1Dx MkI is way way worse, and I think we are getting very very close to Nikon in terms of quality in high ISO. I've edited some Large JPEGs in Lightroom (ISO25600,40000 and 51200) and I think its more than usable. I can see myself using ISO12800 as I used ISO1600 on my 1D4.
> 
> DR also improved, we've been seeing some ISO100 -3EV shots fully recovered with some outstanding detail as well.



So you think Nikons were better than Canon at high ISO? D4 versus 1Dx say? Can you provide something to back that up, cos I've been under the impression a) no brand leads at high ISO (Canon may have been a little ahead even), and b) the 1Dx is superb for that - although the 1DxII looks even better.


----------



## Travelintrevor (Mar 22, 2016)

KiagiJ said:


> 1dx mark ii sample images apparently. No exif data tho, I'd like to know the iso values hmm
> 
> https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/



These are not good....lots of OOF photos and the high ISO is also not good. I have a hard time believing that these are from a 1DXII 

There are several of the portraits that are just so OOF that they are not usable. 

Anyone can manipulate EXIF.....at least I hope that these are not 1DXII....not even close to the other samples I have seen


----------



## Meatcurry (Mar 22, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> KiagiJ said:
> 
> 
> > 1dx mark ii sample images apparently. No exif data tho, I'd like to know the iso values hmm
> ...



You're an idiot, troll or blind, which is it?


----------



## Travelintrevor (Mar 22, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> Travelintrevor said:
> 
> 
> > KiagiJ said:
> ...



Wow. You are the reason I stay away from these sites. Too many gutless and pathetic keyboard warriors out there that can't tell their f stop from a door stop. You win my a#$ hat of the day award.

I live in Ashburn, VA in case you ever want to say something to my face.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

I read CR for the humour. :'(

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Mar 22, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > Travelintrevor said:
> ...



He was unnecessarily rude, but I would like to know what you mean... can you point to specific images you think are so bad? I thought the portraits looked excellent, though that is not my area of expertise.


----------



## Meatcurry (Mar 22, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Travelintrevor said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



Yep, I would also like to know what you mean, but as I suspect you are a blind, idiot just trolling canons I don't think you will be able to justify your comments.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Travelintrevor said:
> ...



Just curious, is this your normal interpersonal mode of communication? Personally, I think both respectful assertions and respectful replies are more effective, but to each his own.

Jack


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 23, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> KiagiJ said:
> 
> 
> > 1dx mark ii sample images apparently. No exif data tho, I'd like to know the iso values hmm
> ...


I also think the photos are a just tad out of focus. Not all though. The otter (Is it) seems good.
The birds on the other hand seem a little out of focus. The cranes with the red head as a n example. You can see that the grass in front is actually more in focus than the bird.

The pictures of the model are tack on.

On the noise i am not sure about this 020_1DXMII_©BobDavis2016.JPG
You can see the ISO is only 4000 but the noise is very apparent.
Now i have never really pixel peeped shots from 600 +2X converter. It might be that is the best sharpness you can expect. but surely they are not the best photos i have seen from a technical perspective. 

From the skill of the photographer, great job though.

I am going ignore the allegation that the photographer changed the exif data. I am not that worried!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 23, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> The otter (Is it)



It is not.

It's a beaver.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 23, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> On the noise i am not sure about this 020_1DXMII_©BobDavis2016.JPG
> You can see the ISO is only 4000 but the noise is very apparent.
> Now i have never really pixel peeped shots from 600 +2X converter. It might be that is the best sharpness you can expect. but surely they are not the best photos i have seen from a technical perspective.



That shot looks to be full of oversharpening artefacts when viewed 100%. I don't know if they've used in-camera jpegs or post processed from raw, but either way, they could be done better. But I agree, the wildlife shots are a mixed bag.


----------



## Travelintrevor (Mar 23, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Travelintrevor said:
> ...



Let's start with this one:
https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/i-8Fmv2zM/O

Granted, it could be that the lens is soft in the corners but...

then there are these:

https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/i-m7KKCRw/O

https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/i-5Mvzbxp/O

https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/i-4KVbqFH/O

https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/i-xWC66FL/O

plenty of light and contrast yet soft:
https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/i-KL2zKWn/O


Perhaps you should go back and look again or maybe we just have a difference in standards. 

The softness in the portraits has nothing to do with shallow dof....I shoot wide open all the time and still get sharper photos than these.

Did they not calibrate the lenses? Did they not check focus during the shoot? Is there an issue with the 1DXII AF system? 

I don't know but, as stated, these photos are not inline with other samples I have seen.


----------



## d (Mar 23, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> Let's start with this one:
> https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/i-8Fmv2zM/O
> 
> Granted, it could be that the lens is soft in the corners but...
> ...



These look a little soft to my eye as well. On a couple of them, I'm not sure whether focus has been missed, or if perhaps shutter speed has been a little low and some camera shake has crept in?

d.


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2016)

Samples from one shooter do not make a well rounded review of the camera. I see these as a mixed bad of IQ and sure, not all nailed it but take into consideration the ones which do. The shooter just might be the reason for the images which didn't live up to your expectations.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2016)

"The softness in the portraits has nothing to do with shallow dof....I shoot wide open all the time and still get sharper photos than these."

Being a relative beginner, I use CR to pick up information that helps me to improve. I don't have the eye that some have but thought that at least some of those shots were excellent but I'd truly like to see the shots mentioned in the quote above, done with the 1DX, because the 1DX II will be making a serious dent in my budget if the 1DX could suffice. Of course there are some features in the new camera that appeal to me too.

Jack


----------



## Besisika (Mar 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> "The softness in the portraits has nothing to do with shallow dof....I shoot wide open all the time and still get sharper photos than these."
> 
> Being a relative beginner, I use CR to pick up information that helps me to improve. I don't have the eye that some have but thought that at least some of those shots were excellent but I'd truly like to see the shots mentioned in the quote above, done with the 1DX,* because the 1DX II will be making a serious dent in my budget if the 1DX could suffice.* Of course there are some features in the new camera that appeal to me too.
> 
> Jack


Having a second thought Captain Jack?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2016)

When you're as financially challenged as me there are always second thoughts.  

However, why, when it's in later life and something you really enjoy, would you forgo the experience or delay! My friend bought the 1DX (Nikon -> Canon) and bugged me continuously to get one and I might have except I was anticipating a 1DX II announcement and my 6D was doing the job. He died last year having enjoyed his pro camera for less than a year.

So, methinks I better persist with this while I'm still capable of handling the weight. Only thing I would have liked is just a few more MPs for cropping.

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Mar 23, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> Let's start with this one:
> https://davisworkshops.smugmug.com/Canon-EOS-1DXMarkII/i-8Fmv2zM/O
> 
> Granted, it could be that the lens is soft in the corners but...
> ...



You're definitely not trolling, and looking at these I see what you mean. There seems to be a fair bit of motion blur in some of these, plus the ugly oversharpening artefacts I saw in the wildlife shots. Maybe only noticeable viewed 100% but still, I'm surprised they posted full size samples given these technical flaws. They look fine scaled down, but that's not much use for evaluating the camera's noise, etc.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just curious, is this your normal interpersonal mode of communication? Personally, I think both respectful assertions and respectful replies are more effective, but to each his own.



This whole discussion summarizes why I never post to or comment on galleries on any internet forum. 

There are millions of armchair critics out there who love to nitpick other people's photos. Yet, most of these people never put their own photos out there. In this particular case, the nitpickers are going after a guy who didn't even post these pictures himself, never invited criticism and is clearly both financially and professionally successful (plus being an "Explorer of Light" which is a pretty decent indication he knows a little something about what he is doing).

There are images that might not be perfectly tack sharp, but they are excellent photos anyway and some capture a spontaneous moment and mood that far outstrips the importance of whether or not you can count every individual eyelash on the person's eyelid. 

I think one person on this forum used to have a saying in their tagline that "sharpness isn't everything." That's absolutely true. 

There aren't a lot of super-sharp images in Robert Frank's _The Americans,_ yet that didn't keep him from being the single-most influential photographer of the second half of the 20th century. I was just flipping through a Edward Weston monograph. There isn't a single picture in there that would have been made any better by being a little sharper. 

I've noticed that the people on this forum who have the most impressive portfolios never criticize other people's work.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 23, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, is this your normal interpersonal mode of communication? Personally, I think both respectful assertions and respectful replies are more effective, but to each his own.
> ...



I don't think that's fair. Well, it's fair to a point, and in general. But not in this case so much.

These images were posted as samples of a new, much anticipated camera's capabilities. Specifically, a lot of them have higher ISO settings, and that is an area some those of us interested in the camera are particularly interested to see. It's essentially impossible to assess the noise performance of the 1DxII if there is significant oversharpening or denies applied (not, of course, poor focus or motion blur - the noise will show just as well in those images). That's the criticism. I happen to think the portraits look great on the whole - at a smallish size. But not at 100%.

A lot of good images look surprisingly poor at 1:1 magnification. That's a tough test, and doesn't mean they are bad images. And in general, it's not nice to be a harsh critic, and better to stay silent if you don't like something. But this gallery is a special case. It was posted for technical reasons, and it's fair to criticise it on technical grounds.

Incidentally, I post images here and have a link in my profile to my Flickr feed.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> When you're as financially challenged as me there are always second thoughts.
> 
> However, why, when it's in later life and something you really enjoy, would you forgo the experience or delay! My friend bought the 1DX (Nikon -> Canon) and bugged me continuously to get one and I might have except I was anticipating a 1DX II announcement and my 6D was doing the job. He died last year having enjoyed his pro camera for less than a year.
> 
> ...


Got it!
You and I are on a similar boat (age).
the difference is that I am buying it for video purposes and I have no doubt this is the right gear for me.
If you use it for stills then you might be as well wait for full reviews before pulling the trigger.
Opinions on this kind of forum you have to take with caution. People are too emotional.
Having a heart attack at our age is not fun.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 23, 2016)

First off, let me say that I consider Scyrene one of the "good guys." As far as I can recall, which at may age is not very far at all, his comments are usually well reasoned and rational.



scyrene said:


> I don't think that's fair. Well, it's fair to a point, and in general. But not in this case so much.
> 
> These images were posted as samples of a new, much anticipated camera's capabilities.



Except that as near as I can tell, they were not posted to this forum by the photographer, but by someone else. And, I cannot find anything on the photographer's website or blog that says he was posting these to show examples of the technical capabilities of the 1DX II and certainly nothing that encourages others to re-post the photos.

Perhaps I missed it, and if someone can point me to that, I will gladly admit I'm wrong.



 scyrene said:


> Specifically, a lot of them have higher ISO settings, and that is an area some those of us interested in the camera are particularly interested to see.



I am interested in that as well. I'm just looking for something to show that that's why these photos were posted by the photographer.



scyrene said:


> ...in general, it's not nice to be a harsh critic, and better to stay silent if you don't like something. But this gallery is a special case. It was posted for technical reasons, and it's fair to criticise it on technical grounds.



But was it? I suppose since he is an "Explorer of Light" he ought to be willing to take the criticism...the old get out of the kitchen if you can't stand the heat. I'm just bothered because he may have no idea that his pictures are getting dissected by a bunch of self-appointed experts. 



scyrene said:


> Incidentally, I post images here and have a link in my profile to my Flickr feed.



I have great respect for those willing to post their pictures. There are a lot of talented photographers on this forum. 

It does sometimes seem as though talent is inversely related to the individual's claimed expertise.

I include a link to my (hugely outdated and in need of updating) website. But I'm not particularly interested in eliciting comments. I figure people can go and look and make their own judgment, but I don't care to hear what they have to say. 

My photography falls into two categories: those I shoot for others and those I shoot for myself. In both cases, the people I listen to are not on the internet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2016)

Besisika, I am also somewhat interested in doing some video and HD slo mo is appealing as well as 4K. I'd say it's about 95% that I'll be getting this camera and not regretting it. The 300 2.8 II was another of those oh dear, oh dear moments and I don't regret the $6500 at all - very rewarding to say the least.

So, hopefully we'll both be posting our shots one day soon.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2016)

scyrene and unfocussed, good points. My point was more that I'd like to see the armchair quarterback throw the ball. Here in Edmonton Oiler hockey country we have armchair Conner McDavids! 

I do feel it's a little unfair to dump all over this fellow when he didn't even post anything here and to do it in a disrespectable way is worse. Analyzing for our purposes seems fine to me. Mature decent folk generally can take this kind of thing in stride. And, my personal goal is always to grow thicker skin. 

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Mar 23, 2016)

unfocused said:


> First off, let me say that I consider Scyrene one of the "good guys." As far as I can recall, which at may age is not very far at all, his comments are usually well reasoned and rational.



That's the nicest thing I've heard on here, thanks! 



unfocused said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that's fair. Well, it's fair to a point, and in general. But not in this case so much.
> ...



Yeah, fair point. It crossed my mind. I assumed, probably incorrectly, that that is the only reason a gallery with a preproduction/brand new camera would be posted anywhere at this point.



unfocused said:


> I have great respect for those willing to post their pictures. There are a lot of talented photographers on this forum.
> 
> It does sometimes seem as though talent is inversely related to the individual's claimed expertise.
> 
> ...



Absolutely. There's definitely a negative vibe online, especially with (semi-)anonymous posters. I've never had anything negative on Flickr, it's a pretty good place to share work in that sense. But DPR (from what I've seen) is the epitome of what you're talking about, I think. Even competition winners there get plenty of negative comments. Not constructive.


----------



## Travelintrevor (Mar 24, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, is this your normal interpersonal mode of communication? Personally, I think both respectful assertions and respectful replies are more effective, but to each his own.
> ...



I wholehearted agree with everything you said and I never typed anything about the photographs. I tackled noise and focus issues only-never mentioned light, framing, etc. They were used to assess the 1DXII, nothing else. 
Also, my photos are out there...for what it's worth.

I have high expectations when it comes to my camera nailing focus and I still have high hopes for the 1DXII and future Canon cameras. 

My issue with focus comes from shooting weddings and while we may be forgiving, clients often are not and that is why we have error and omission insurance. No issues to date but for me, not hitting focus is the #1 stress factor for events. Not the light, composition, ISO choice , motion blur, choice of f stop...I can control all of those and if I miss, it is my fault. But my equipment failing (AF) should not be in the back of my mind because it takes concentration away from me paying attention to light, composition, etc. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Certainly, it makes sense. 

More recently I've only had four DSLRs after a point and shoot but I come from a previous history with an F1 so wasn't really a complete amateur. With the DSLRs, a Nikon D5100, before my used 1D II, a new 6D, and a used 1D4, I've never had focus issues other than having to AFMA to get it right initially, so I must confess AF has not been gnawing at me like you describe. However, I don't shoot professionally, so that's a huge difference.

I am here to a large extent to learn from those who know a lot more than me and of course to enjoy a laugh at what sometimes appears.

In pondering the purchase of the 1DX II I'd say that AF failures wouldn't ever cross my mind after all I've heard about the 1DX and experienced first hand.

Jack


----------



## DavidA (Mar 24, 2016)

Besisika said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > When you're as financially challenged as me there are always second thoughts.
> ...



I think you can add me to the boat if there is room! I am taking a little different slant on the subject. I placed my pre-order about a month after the 1dxII announcement taking the view that I could always cancel or return once REAL reviews started hitting around the ship date. I am too old to switch to Nikon (hate the UI) and hold the view that the 1dxII would be at lest as good or better than the 1dx. I have always rented the 1dx for big trips and kept delaying the 1dx purchase. 

I have absolutely no faith good/bad in anything I see or read prior to actual availability and evaluaiton. I think people with early access get the impulse to please others, be the "first" to provide images. As a result, They push images through without proper review and process that are not representative of the camera. How many times have we seen c*** images out of pre-release testers when the camera turned out to be a great performer? This is one of the reasons companies restrict access until a technology is truly ready for review. Technically, with on chip ADC you should get a decent improvement in ISO performance which supports my "at least as good as the 1dx" approach. If you can't consistently nail shots with the current AF systems, you might as well not waste money on the upgrade expecting that a new AF will solve the problem. The OOF issues could be caused because the lenses/camera weren't' calibrated - who knows. A "quick" process of the RAW file could do more damage if someone is rushing to the first to provide images. Remember that my thinking is from someone that has used the 1dx extensively but does not have the issue of sunk cost in the 1dx. 

I came to the same conclusion as Jack that life is too short and it is time to enjoy the benefits of all the effort expended building to retirement. I like to shoot wildlife and have already purchased the 200-400 f4 L IS and will hopefully add the 1dx MII in May for upcoming trips to Alaska, Glacier, YNP, GTNP, Zion, Bryce, Arches and Africa (early 2017). 

Next couple of months should be interesting. 

David


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



David, sounds like the stars are all lined up for you. However, it seems you've left western Canada out of your list! That's a shame. And think of the present dollar!!

I'm sure your new camera will be just wonderful, assuming no early bugs. I'm also tempted to get in an order but I don't have a pressing need for this spring/summer but I may do a September holiday out to BC. It's a wonderful time to be in the mountains with few campers and this camera would just add to the exhilaration!

Be sure to post when you get it!

Jack


----------



## check 6 (Mar 24, 2016)

I feel the same way, I don't need a 1DX MKII but I want one and at almost 74 why not. I rationalize that it is better than my 5 D mkII and faster and did I mention that I want one . Life is short


----------



## DavidA (Mar 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> DavidA said:
> 
> 
> > Besisika said:
> ...



Jack, 

We just have to make sure we stay healthy for all the fun. I figure I have another 3-5 years carting around the big gear for wildlife before I switch back to landscapes and a lighter kit. 

Haven't forgotten Canada, just couldn't get it in this year. My wife and I have been discussing trip options for fall 2017 and western Canada is in the mix. We want to do western Canada from Banf to the west coast. We also want to go back to Churchill for Polar Bears. I retired in July 2013 and our first major trip was to Churchill for Polar Bears in November. Awesome experience. 

I am really looking forward to the 1dxII and will post some images when I have something worthy of the gear. We usually plan our trips a year in advance, but after getting/ordering all the new gear I decided it was time for a quick outing to break in the equipment before our big trips in July & September. I booked a trip to Yellowstone / GTNP with another photographer for June and should have an opportunity to put everything through a real test. I have been going to YNP/GTNP for 15 years and it is a stress free environment for me to experiment with new gear. 

I agree with your logic of not placing the order since you don't have a need in the near term. My driving factor was getting the equipment in time to be ready for a big trip in early July. I want to get everything dialed in before the trip including calibrating of my lenses with the new 1dxMII. If I receive he camera in early May, it will give me plenty of time to get ready for Yellowstone in early June and Alaska in July. 

Don't wait too long before you pull the trigger. 

David


----------



## DavidA (Mar 24, 2016)

check 6 said:


> I feel the same way, I don't need a 1DX MKII but I want one and at almost 74 why not. I rationalize that it is better than my 5 D mkII and faster and did I mention that I want one . Life is short



Maybe I can use you as an example and will be doing wildlife more than 3-5 more years! The gear does get heavier every trip. I did a small group tour to Alaska last year with Art Wolfe and there was an 81 yr old packing a 1dx + 200-400 f4 L IS w/1.4x TC. He didn't do all of the long hikes, but he hung in there with the group and got some great photos. You guys make me think 70 & 80 is the new 50! I am 63 so that must make me the new 40. 

I think you should go for it!

David


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*

I looked at all these photos and I must agree. I'm not impressed with the IQ at all. I've pre-ordered the camera. Know there are copies out there and perhaps this is an indication as to why Canon has NOT released any RAWS?

Also Canon has just pushed the release of the camera to May vs, April. Could there be a flaw? We all know about the Mirror Box issues in the last 1DX. Some are starting to get nervous when they see shots like this.



scyrene said:


> Travelintrevor said:
> 
> 
> > Let's start with this one:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



GoldWing said:


> We all know about the Mirror Box issues in the last 1DX. Some are starting to get nervous when they see shots like this.



Lol, well I guess _you_ are getting nervous. Maybe the entire production run of 1D X II cameras will completely shatter into component pieces afte the 200th shutter press. Or maybe just your camera will be defective...again.

Or maybe these are a few shots by one person, and the 'problem' is with that one person.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



neuroanatomist said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > We all know about the Mirror Box issues in the last 1DX. Some are starting to get nervous when they see shots like this.
> ...



I just love CR for the humour and it just wouldn't be the same with out you Neuro.  Of course, not everyone may share my views! 

Jack


----------



## tron (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are NOT out*



Jack Douglas said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > GoldWing said:
> ...


I do not believe that there will be a mirror box issue. I believe they have already addressed that. So if therewill be a problem it will be a different one. That has the advantage of helping us avoid boredom ;D ;D ;D

Happy 1DxII waiting ;D ;D ;D


----------



## scyrene (Mar 25, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



GoldWing said:


> I looked at all these photos and I must agree. I'm not impressed with the IQ at all. I've pre-ordered the camera. Know there are copies out there and perhaps this is an indication as to why Canon has NOT released any RAWS?



As discussed above, the issues with these images are not a reflection on the camera, but the technique used. There's no camera-specific issue that would cause motion blur due to too-long exposure, nor to cause such shots to be uploaded to a gallery. The 1DxII will be amazing. Worrying about it based on a few shots on a random website is absurd, especially if you can afford to get one.

That's not to say there might not be early hiccups. That's the risk you take for being an early adopter of anything.


----------



## kozakm00 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



GoldWing said:


> I looked at all these photos and I must agree. I'm not impressed with the IQ at all. I've pre-ordered the camera. Know there are copies out there and perhaps this is an indication as to why Canon has NOT released any RAWS?
> 
> Also Canon has just pushed the release of the camera to May vs, April. Could there be a flaw? We all know about the Mirror Box issues in the last 1DX. Some are starting to get nervous when they see shots like this.



It's their policy not to publish full res samples (JPG or RAW) from preproduction cameras. I have hundreds of 1D X II RAW files, but all I can publish is 50 % or less downscaled JPGs. From my testing IQ is greate, noise levels are slightly lower, but noise is very monochromatic, no bandind, no pattern, no color blotches. +5 EV push is no longer a problem. My personal guess is slightly bigger high ISO noise, but better DR all over the ISO range


----------



## zim (Mar 30, 2016)

@ Jack & David

Sitting at work (lunch) reading your posts very very envious...... actually I hate the pair of you, enjoy ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2016)

zim, I've done my envy duty sitting at lunch with sandwich in hand and can relate very well. 
I seriously doubt that the quality of my photos will improve much but the fun factor will!!  

And I'm determined do more video with that amazing AF and a gimbal.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2016)

A cross post of a link provided by Syder - if you haven't seen this ....., now this is what I call enthusiasm!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3s-KQXuES0

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> A cross post of a link provided by Syder - if you haven't seen this ....., now this is what I call enthusiasm!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3s-KQXuES0
> 
> Jack



He pretty much nailed it. The camera dripping mud and a cup of tea. LOL


----------



## Tugela (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



neuroanatomist said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > We all know about the Mirror Box issues in the last 1DX. Some are starting to get nervous when they see shots like this.
> ...



They probably don't sell too many of these per year, and with a small user base it can take a while before a technical issue is recognized as a real issue as a result, especially if it is something that is intermittent within the batch.

That can make things pretty frustrating if your camera is the one that is being affected.

My suggestion is to let someone else be the beta tester, and if you really want the camera, wait a year or so for the little issues every product has to be identified and ironed out first.


----------



## tron (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



Tugela said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > GoldWing said:
> ...


Do not worry. I am confident that every possible 1DxII problem will have been sorted out by the time 1DxIII hits the stores ;D


----------



## J.R. (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



Tugela said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > GoldWing said:
> ...



I'm waiting on a pre-order and don't care about being a beta-tester - if there is a serious flaw, Canon will fix it pronto. Canon has taken good care of me in the past and I don't have any reason to suspect otherwise.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2016)

Here we simply see the contrast of personalities. Some prefer to be more cautious than others. Canon seems to put major effort into making sure that what goes out is reliable and flawless, I agree. I doubt I'll be waiting a year.

Jack


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



J.R. said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


+1. Have already sold the 5Diii and 7Dii and a Fuji - pre-ordered the 1DXii yesterday. If there are issues with Canon's premier DSLR, they will fix it. I don't need to wait.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



dslrdummy said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting on a pre-order and don't care about being a beta-tester - if there is a serious flaw, Canon will fix it pronto. Canon has taken good care of me in the past and I don't have any reason to suspect otherwise.
> ...



I've sold off the 6D and have an "in-principle" agreement to sell the 7D2 the day the 1DX2 arrives. I'm retaining the 5D3 though.


----------



## eos650 (Apr 16, 2016)

I saw this link on another forum and got excited for a moment. This Canon site shows the 1DX Mark II in stock and I was able to add it to my cart, but when I went to the cart, a message popped up that said some items in my cart were out of stock. :-\

http://store.canon.com.au/digital-cameras/eos-1d-x-mark-ii.html

I would be pleasantly surprised if these shipped a little early, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## karmal67 (Apr 16, 2016)

$9,299.00 ????? 
It seems a bit too expensive


----------



## d (Apr 16, 2016)

karmal67 said:


> $9,299.00 ?????
> It seems a bit too expensive



Roughly USD $7185 at today's exchange rate - yeah, I agree. The Aussie dollar has taken a bit of a hit vs. the USD over the past year or two - we were briefly above parity a while back! I think the higher pricing is to guard against further falls (it's surely not to simply gouge some extra profit, right?).

When the 1DX II was announced, I briefly toyed with the idea of putting one on pre-order to replace my 1DX, until I saw the Aussie prices. I'll gladly wait a year or two now.

d.


----------



## karmal67 (Apr 16, 2016)

In Italy the price is much lower


----------



## rbaldwin14 (Apr 18, 2016)

New to the forum and I was just wondering if anyone has any idea when the 1DX will be discontinued or have any insight on the subject. I am trying to start a new thread but cant seem to find a place to do that.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 18, 2016)

Just been to see a presentation by a couple of Canon Ambassadors. Here in the UK all of the initial batch are pre-sold and they probably expect the next batch to be available in June.

For anyone wondering about the silent-mode, it's maybe not quite as quiet as the 5D3 silent-mode but it is still fairly discreet. You probably won't want to use it during a quiet theatre performance but it shouldn't spook timid wildlife.

99% convinced I'll get one, just need to work on the last 1%


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 18, 2016)

rbaldwin14 said:


> New to the forum and I was just wondering if anyone has any idea when the 1DX will be discontinued or have any insight on the subject. I am trying to start a new thread but cant seem to find a place to do that.


By the logic of high end equipment manufacturers, products like 1DX are produced in small batches, with no more than a hundred cameras.

I imagine that if demand for 1DX is small at this point, the manufacture can be stopped immediately. So enjoy while stores have stock.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 19, 2016)

I can hardly wait for my 1dxii to come. I check this website several times a day to see if anyone has gotten theirs yet. If it weren't annoying I'd probably call my retailer once a day to check on the status.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2016)

ethanz said:


> I can hardly wait for my 1dxii to come. I check this website several times a day to see if anyone has gotten theirs yet. If it weren't annoying I'd probably call my retailer once a day to check on the status.



There is no hope for you or me, we are inflicted by a deadly disease!

Jack


----------



## photosmurf (Apr 19, 2016)

If it helps, I had this affliction too. So I contacted Canon directly about UK release dates as the shop said they had no info; I was told April 28 is the current date. So camera should be with retailers early May. Will depend then on how many they get and the order they fill them in. I was a late order so don't expect mine till later. 

This looks in line with the US dates on B&H etc so presumably a world wide release rather than by area. How many they send to each area is anyone's guess!


----------



## kirispupis (Apr 19, 2016)

In recent years Canon has done a good job of meeting demand for preorders with the first shipment. Although for many the 1Dx2 may seem like an expensive, niche item it is certainly not. There are a lot of photographers who use these cameras. I expect most preorders will be met by the 1st shipment.

Where supply is usually more of an issue is with lenses, where due to the manufacturing process some L lenses may be in short supply for long periods of time.


----------



## mikenott (Apr 19, 2016)

"So I contacted Canon directly about UK release dates *as the shop said they had no info*;"

That was my experience also. Many shops are putting "Customer Service Managers" at the end of phone lines who have trained by people who worked as Doctor's Receptionists and HMCE Customs and Excise to prevent you talking directly to someone who might actually be able to give some information rather than reading the shop's website back to you. Very, very frustrating. But thank goodness for forums like this that pool information and knowledge. Power to the People!

Michael


----------



## ethanz (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the reassurance Kiris. 

If there wasn't so much excitement Jack, the disease might take our lives.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 19, 2016)

mikenott said:


> "So I contacted Canon directly about UK release dates *as the shop said they had no info*;"



Got to play with a 1DX2 at an event yesterday. First batch to hit the UK are all spoken for - mainly going to Pro shooters and agencies (expected end Apr/start May). Next batch after that will be some time in June. Could be a while until you can just walk in off the street and pick one off the shelf.


----------



## photosmurf (Apr 19, 2016)

If the first batch is mostly for agency etc, would explain why retailers don't have a lot of info, maybe they don't know. I will still dare to hope! Canon's message to me read:

[name redacted], launch date is 28 April, so it will likely be with you early May 

After playing with one at the photo show, this anticipationitis is tough to shift!


----------



## Greatland (Apr 20, 2016)

Don't want to read through 15 pages of comments, some of them dumb...does anyone have an updated date of when the cameras will be shipped to retailers....???? Last I heard was a change from the end of April to May 7th....


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2016)

"In response to your enquiry regarding the release date of the EOS 1DX mark II, please read the information below.

We kindly inform you the EOS 1D X mark II will be available in May."

This is the (not very forthcoming) response from Cannon UK today.


----------



## TeT (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: The first 1DXIIs are out - NOT IMPRESSED*



J.R. said:


> I've sold off the 6D and have an "in-principle" agreement to sell the 7D2 the day the 1DX2 arrives. I'm retaining the 5D3 though.



I would of sold the 5D3 & kept the 7D2; nice to have a crop sensor laying around and can still get more for the 5D3... Not that you asked or anything :


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2016)

Greatland said:


> Don't want to read through 15 pages of comments, some of them dumb...does anyone have an updated date of when the cameras will be shipped to retailers....???? Last I heard was a change from the end of April to May 7th....



FWIW Amazon lists 1 May.


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2016)

RGF said:


> Greatland said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want to read through 15 pages of comments, some of them dumb...does anyone have an updated date of when the cameras will be shipped to retailers....???? Last I heard was a change from the end of April to May 7th....
> ...



Adorama and B&H list 1 May


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 22, 2016)

1DX II review: https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-review-28791

Wasn't the most detailed review. Would have been nice with some real world shots.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 22, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Wasn't the most detailed review. Would have been nice with some real world shots.



Thanks for posting the link. Good to see RAW files available at last.


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 22, 2016)

GuyF said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't the most detailed review. Would have been nice with some real world shots.
> ...



+1

25600 shows about as much noise as I would be willing to accept, but that is 2-stops better than my 5D2.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 22, 2016)

Here's another review: http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/136560-canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-review-the-fast-and-the-furious-part-ii


----------



## ethanz (Apr 23, 2016)

I guess those reviews give hope that they are starting to ship?


----------



## jimmy kamballur (Apr 26, 2016)

Become a proud owner of Canon EOS 1 Dx Mark II

This pic is taken with a HTC E 8 Mobile


----------



## Kwwund (Apr 26, 2016)

Hmmmm. Not the image quality I'd expect from a $7000 camera. I'll stick with my T3i.


----------



## mikenott (Apr 26, 2016)

Let's just hope that the ship that delivered yours can pick up some speed through the Suez Canal and get them to the UK. Congratulations on your new toy essential buiness tool   !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2016)

Kwwund said:


> Hmmmm. Not the image quality I'd expect from a $7000 camera. I'll stick with my T3i.



"This pic is taken with a HTC E 8 Mobile".  ;D ;D ;D Probably the excitement is to blame.

Jack


----------



## economist (Apr 30, 2016)

For those wondering about availability, I just received confirmation that Amazon is shipping my 1DXII Monday. I pre-ordered about a month ago. My extra battery orders are backordered, however.


----------



## eos650 (Apr 30, 2016)

Yea, I finally get to participate in the discussion. I received a shipping notification, indicating that mine will be here on Tuesday 5/3 in the US.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (May 1, 2016)

I hope B&H has a good size shipment coming. Preordered mine yesterday.


----------



## kirispupis (May 1, 2016)

I just got off the phone with B&H. They said that the cameras are due to arrive on Friday 5/6. Most likely due to Shabbat they'll ship out on Monday 5/9. I placed my order within an hour of when they started taking orders.


----------



## john1970 (May 1, 2016)

Someone I know at worked also ordered from Amazon the day after the 1DXII was announced and they will receive the camera on Tuesday. The local camera store also expects to receive a sizable shipment this week as well.

Best,

John


----------



## nlrela (May 1, 2016)

Could pick up mine last Friday (in Switzerland) ...


----------



## Act444 (May 1, 2016)

Can anyone who is upgrading from either a 5D3 or 7D2 comment on any improvement in AF tracking/accuracy? Is it significant or minor?


Also high ISO performance compared to the 5D3?


----------



## WrightWayphoto (May 2, 2016)

I hope to pick mine up in the a.m


----------



## Tonyuk (May 2, 2016)

My 1DX II arrived Friday morning, (UK) I have known for about a week I was receiving it, prior to it being delivered I was told there is no CD and manual in the box, Canon know about this issue and as soon as my dealer gets them in I will be sent the items.
But it has made me suspicious, there is nothing on Canon's site about missing items, also I have now been out 4 times with the camera, and coming from a 5D3 the focus speed is awesome, using a Canon 500mm F4 is version 1, but I have noticed checking sharpness mainly the eye on a bird, the image looks soft on the camera, it didn't look like this in my 5D3, but as a whole picture the photo look good.
Once the RAW image is put into Lightroom or DPP the images look very good, you can really bring out some stunning detail, especially in the blacks, but I am sharpening a little more than the 5D.
I have now contacted Canon and am waiting a reply about my issues, I still am not sure why I received my camera so early, although I did pre-order, I am wondering if I have a pre production one that may have been used and reset, also on the box is written 1DX MKII (G) can anybody tell me what the G stands for?


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 2, 2016)

Tonyuk said:


> My 1DX II arrived Friday morning, (UK) I have known for about a week I was receiving it, prior to it being delivered I was told there is no CD and manual in the box, Canon know about this issue and as soon as my dealer gets them in I will be sent the items.
> But it has made me suspicious, there is nothing on Canon's site about missing items, also I have now been out 4 times with the camera, and coming from a 5D3 the focus speed is awesome, using a Canon 500mm F4 is version 1, but I have noticed checking sharpness mainly the eye on a bird, the image looks soft on the camera, it didn't look like this in my 5D3, but as a whole picture the photo look good.
> Once the RAW image is put into Lightroom or DPP the images look very good, you can really bring out some stunning detail, especially in the blacks, but I am sharpening a little more than the 5D.
> I have now contacted Canon and am waiting a reply about my issues, I still am not sure why I received my camera so early, although I did pre-order, I am wondering if I have a pre production one that may have been used and reset, also on the box is written 1DX MKII (G) can anybody tell me what the G stands for?



Interesting stuff Tony, I am almost scared to order a Mk2 for fear of the 5D3 holding it's own, I want to hear how the 1DX2 blows the 5D3 away, I know the AF will be super fast as is the FPS, but IQ wise I want sharp with MUCH more DR than the 5D, many will say thats what you get when you take a hit in MP but still...


----------



## manicRug (May 2, 2016)

I just received an email form Adorama that my 1DXII will ship today (5/2/16). I preordered the thing only about a month ago. 8)


----------



## Tonyuk (May 2, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Tonyuk said:
> 
> 
> > My 1DX II arrived Friday morning, (UK) I have known for about a week I was receiving it, prior to it being delivered I was told there is no CD and manual in the box, Canon know about this issue and as soon as my dealer gets them in I will be sent the items.
> ...



The dynamic range is much better than the 5D3 and once you process the image they do look very good, the speed has already got me images I may have not got with the 5D, I did wonder if taking a hit on MP would matter, but at the moment I would say no, I do crop within reason you have to on bird photography and you can crop as much as you would on the 5D.
Here is one early photo but I am still learning my way with the camera, Canon 500mm F4 + 1.4 Extender £


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 2, 2016)

Very nice, I guess it's a little crazy to compare the 5D3 to the 1DX and more so to the Mk2, the 1DXMk1 is/was an incredible camera so the Mk2 has to be even more amazing, perhaps the long wait has built up such high expectations people like me expect it to fly you to the moon and back... I am looking forward to the next few weeks as more and more real world users like you post up your views on the new camera.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (May 2, 2016)

Act444 said:


> Can anyone who is upgrading from either a 5D3 or 7D2 comment on any improvement in AF tracking/accuracy? Is it significant or minor?
> 
> 
> Also high ISO performance compared to the 5D3?



I'm upgrading from a 7D2 so I'll let you know as soon as I get mine. Since its not in the cards to upgrade both of my 7D2's I'll be able to do side by side testing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2016)

kaptainkatsu, I'll be waiting.

Jack


----------



## GuyF (May 2, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> ...perhaps the long wait has built up such high expectations people like me expect it to fly you to the moon and back...



If there's one thing you can be sure of, the 1DX2 will blow the 5D3 out of the water with its performance. When I got to play with one a couple of weeks ago the first thing I did was check out the silent mode as it's high on my wish list - perhaps not quite as quiet as the 5D3 but still fairly discrete.

Ask yourself, can you live without one? If so, keep your money in the bank where it's just gathering dust. Last time I checked, we're a long time dead. Might as well get some toys until then!


----------



## wockawocka (May 2, 2016)

GuyF said:


> I did was check out the silent mode as it's high on my wish list - perhaps not quite as quiet as the 5D3 but still fairly discrete.



I found it only slightly quieter than the original 1DX. It's lost the metallic 'ting!' but otherwise can't get anywhere close to the 5D3 noise level. Sadly.


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 2, 2016)

GuyF said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > ...perhaps the long wait has built up such high expectations people like me expect it to fly you to the moon and back...
> ...



Agree  It is a shame about the shutter, I do use the silent shutter on my 5D3 but most wildlife does not seem to mind, oddly my partners horse HATES the 5D3s shutter noise even when on silent, I'd image if I fired off the 1DX2 someone (proberly me) is going to get sore spuds!


----------



## Patrick S (May 2, 2016)

You can divide shutter sound into two
You push shutter button, take picture and only after you release button, mirror will get back down. That way you can wait a little before to scare your subject less


----------



## kaihp (May 2, 2016)

Tonyuk said:


> I am wondering if I have a pre production one that may have been used and reset, also on the box is written 1DX MKII (G) can anybody tell me what the G stands for?


G is for GPS model (ie GPS is enabled).

I understand your concern. I'd very surprised if Canon sold preproduction models, but missing CD and manual does seem odd to me.


----------



## Tonyuk (May 2, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Tonyuk said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if I have a pre production one that may have been used and reset, also on the box is written 1DX MKII (G) can anybody tell me what the G stands for?
> ...



Thank you kaihp for clearing that up, I too would be surprised Canon selling a pre production model, to be honest I never use the CD's as I download the software and I already had the manual as a PDF, but I still want them.
When I received the camera I went over and over thinking if it was a demo, but there is not a mark on it even the screen was crystal clean, the dealer said his Canon rep pulled some strings to get one in for me, apparently the camera was on route to a newspaper, but because I put a large deposit down they managed to get me one.
I think I am being too critical about the sharpness on the camera scree, the photos look fantastic, today I was out again in bad light and the camera performed brilliantly.


----------



## GuyF (May 3, 2016)

Tonyuk said:


> My 1DX II arrived Friday morning, (UK)



Where in the UK did you get yours? I pre-ordered mine yesterday from Calumet who have 200 on order! No idea when I'll get it.


----------



## Tonyuk (May 5, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Tonyuk said:
> 
> 
> > My 1DX II arrived Friday morning, (UK)
> ...



Hi GuyF, I pre ordered mine about 10 weeks ago from London Camera Exchange, Lincoln, the Silver Street shop, the manager Dave has always looked after me, he gave me a good PX on my 5D3, because I put such a big deposit I was first in line to receive the first 1DX2.
Dave's Canon rep had acquired a few for agencies but I think he had one left over so that one became mine.

I have since got replies from Dave and his Canon rep, and my camera is definitely not a demo or pre production, I was told how to check the shutter count and it is right.
Here is what the rep replied to LCE

Hi Dave



The boxes don’t have seal as far as I am aware anymore, Manual/ Software is on it way to you. I can guarantee the product is full retail and not any pre production or demo unit. With regards to focussing he would need to speak to technical who he has already contacted.



Thanks Foorcan 

I have since been out a few more times with the camera and have found my 100-400 MKII is super sharp, so I think it's an issue with my Canon 500mm F4 MK1 LCE have been brilliant they said I can take it to Lehmanns for micro adjustment and they bill pay they costs, also Canon are ringing tomorrow to resolve all the issues I had.


----------



## GuyF (May 5, 2016)

Tonyuk said:


> Dave's Canon rep had acquired a few for agencies but I think he had one left over so that one became mine.



Ahh, what it is to have friends in high places! Still, waiting is half the fun, no?


----------



## davidgator (May 6, 2016)

She arrived - 2 pounds, 15.27 ounces and 6.59 inches long. ‪#‎ProudPappa‬


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

^ ^ ^ Ha Ha Ha ;D

Congrats, davidgator.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2016)

Click said:


> ^ ^ ^ Ha Ha Ha ;D
> 
> Congrats, davidgator.



Nice! Things are getting a little too serious in the other thread. 

Jack


----------



## dcm (May 7, 2016)

My 6D got a big brother today. Ordered from Canon on 5/1, arrived today after a mixup on their part. I thought I'd move to a 1DX sooner but happy I waited for the 1DX2. Shares the same pixel dimensions, but is better in every other way. It's like a 6D on steroids! I felt the 6D was a pretty big upgrade from a 550D, but it pales in comparison. AF is fast and accurate in my first test shots. The ducks in my backyard pond about 30 ft away didn't mind the silent shutter at all.

The dimensions and controls may take a little getting use to, but after a few sample shots it will be hard to pick up the 6D again. May keep it as a backup or loaner for the time being. Now I need to wade through all of the custom options. Any suggestions for a 1DX newbie?


----------



## tpatana (May 7, 2016)

Btw, I know why the GPS needed that hump. Simply so that the new mark 2 owners don't need to fear someone thinks they have "only" mark 1.


----------



## TheJock (May 7, 2016)

I just had a quick play here in Dubai


----------



## kaihp (May 8, 2016)

I got to play with a demo model in Copenhagen yesterday. Seems awesome all around, but there was one thing that hadn't thought about that surprised me: the new illuminated red focus points are almost impossible to see in strong light (sunlight).


----------



## TheJock (May 8, 2016)

I was indoor at an exhibition and thought they were nice and bright, interesting to hear that they're not so noticeable outdoors!!


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 8, 2016)

I know they have two levels of brightness (P.136 of the man), anyone know if you can turn the illumination off? (I know, always one haha)


----------



## JMZawodny (May 8, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> I know they have two levels of brightness (P.136 of the man), anyone know if you can turn the illumination off? (I know, always one haha)



There are 5 different settings for the display of AF points in the viewfinder. One of them is OFF which disables their display completely. ... unless your eyes are sensitive enough to see the subtle change in brightness associated with the LED overlay. In certain situations I can see most of the displayable elements, but I really have to concentrate.


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 8, 2016)

Thanks JMZawodny


----------



## robbyjai (May 9, 2016)

I'm getting peculiar issues with the 1DXII with Sigma 35 1.4 Art Lenses. 

We used two 1DX II Bodies for a wedding last weekend and came across this weird problem

We get concentric rings around the photos see attached. 

originally i thought it was a setting in my camera.... and i couldnt figure it out... even after i reset the camera...

and then it clicked and i realised i was only getting concentric circles when using the Sigma 35 Art 1.4

I then swapped that lens onto another 1DX II body and i got the identical problem also with that body so it seems to be its an issue with the firmware ..

interesting note

- when i downloaded all the files onto our servers and i did a filter for the 35mm 1.4 Art NONE of the photos showed the rings ON the raw images.
- NOT all photos taken with the sigma 35mm showed the Concentric rings on the Body LCD Screen. Only some exhibited this behaviour
- I took OUR the CF card and stuck it in my 5d3 body during the evening of the wedding coverage and noticed when i played back the image ON the 5d3 IT ALSO showed the concentric rings on the LCD Panel ???
- I stuck a 24mm Sigma 1.4 Art on the camera and didnt have issues or the concentric rings
- i could however consistently get the issue with the 2 1DX2 Bodies

Anyone else experienced this ?


----------



## d (May 9, 2016)

Hi Robby,

That really is strange. Do you by chance have in-camerea peripheral illumination correction enabled? My first thought is that it might be an incorrectly applied correction for that.

d.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2016)

robbyjai said:


> I'm getting peculiar issues with the 1DXII with Sigma 35 1.4 Art Lenses.
> 
> We used two 1DX II Bodies for a wedding last weekend and came across this weird problem
> 
> ...



I just tested on my setup and I can confirm on the first shot that the rings show up using that lens. I converted the RAW to DNG using Adobe and can confirm that the effect is NOT in the raw image and must have something to do with how the jpg is created (JPG is embedded in the RAW image for sake of image viewers). 

I agree this is likely a firmware issue with the 1DX2. It's not the lens or it would show up in the RAW image.

I will submit to Canon support for this issue. I encourage you to do the same. Might be the first bug discovered.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2016)

Ok getting to some details. It is related to peripheral ill correction and it only appears at less then F2.0. Turn off PIC for now. I've sent Canon all of the details.

Interestingly the firmware just identifies the lens as "35mm". I didn't think that Canon would even recognize non-canon lenses.


----------



## frankchn (May 9, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Ok getting to some details. It is related to peripheral ill correction and it only appears at less then F2.0. Turn off PIC for now. I've sent Canon all of the details.
> 
> Interestingly the firmware just identifies the lens as "35mm". I didn't think that Canon would even recognize non-canon lenses.



Usually what happens with third party lenses is that they use a random Canon lens code when talking to Canon camera bodies. If PIC is turned on, then the camera then tries to apply the stored PIC correction profile for this random lens to the picture, and it results in weirdness because it is obviously not designed for the camera+lens combination.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2016)

frankchn said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Ok getting to some details. It is related to peripheral ill correction and it only appears at less then F2.0. Turn off PIC for now. I've sent Canon all of the details.
> ...



Is it a random lens or a random lens in that focal length? Wondering if removing all 35mm options using the lens registration tool would help.


----------



## frankchn (May 9, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Is it a random lens or a random lens in that focal length? Wondering if removing all 35mm options using the lens registration tool would help.



Here is an article from LensRentals talking about this issue with a list of third party lenses and their corresponding Canon lens codes: https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/08/canon-illumination-correction-and-third-party-lenses/


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2016)

frankchn said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a random lens or a random lens in that focal length? Wondering if removing all 35mm options using the lens registration tool would help.
> ...



Interesting. So perhaps not a bug but 3rd party just re-using what Canon has already assigned to their own lenses. I doubt Canon will be able to do anything then other than tell us to turn of PIC when using non-canon lenses... Which hosestly seems like the right thing to do when you are using something non-canon anyway.


----------



## dcm (May 9, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Ok getting to some details. It is related to peripheral ill correction and it only appears at less then F2.0. Turn off PIC for now. I've sent Canon all of the details.
> 
> Interestingly the firmware just identifies the lens as "35mm". I didn't think that Canon would even recognize non-canon lenses.



Might not be something they can/will fix since the lens likely identifies itself as a similar Canon lens. 

Regarding lens corrections, see P.151 of the manual

_Notes for peripheral illumination correction and chromatic aberration correction
... 
When using a non-Canon lens, setting the corrections to [Disable] is recommended, even if [Correction data available] is displayed. _


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2016)

dcm said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Ok getting to some details. It is related to peripheral ill correction and it only appears at less then F2.0. Turn off PIC for now. I've sent Canon all of the details.
> ...



Wow. someone acually reads the manual!


----------



## dcm (May 9, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Not really. I just download the PDF for search and look things up as needed. There were only two references for non-Canon lens and this was one of them.

After playing with the 1DX2 for a few days I do think I'll need to spend some time with the AF section of the manual. There's too much to explore by trial and error. Any good/recommended tutorials out there? I've already got the Canon AF guides.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2016)

dcm said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dcm said:
> ...



Actually the AF system is VERY similar to the 1DX. Canon Learning has a great guide on the AF system and what each of the settings do.

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/1dx_guidebook.shtml

Should be close enough to master most of the functions.


----------



## dcm (May 9, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Click (May 11, 2016)

Finally, my 1DX II is on the delivery truck. 8)


----------



## kaptainkatsu (May 11, 2016)

I went to a Canon 1DXII launch event and the tech was referencing the original 1DX AF guide. He said the parameters are the same, just improved algorithms so the original guide will suffice.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 11, 2016)

davidgator said:


> She arrived - 2 pounds, 15.27 ounces and 6.59 inches long. ‪#‎ProudPappa‬



Sweet! Is that a pink blankey? Is it a girl?

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (May 11, 2016)

I just ordered mine today from B&H. They said next shipment will be in end of the month. So I'll hopefully get it in a couple of weeks.

sek


----------



## Besisika (May 11, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> frankchn said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...


Thanks for the info guys.
I panicked last night when I saw the rings on my pics.
I will try to remove the PIC tonight and see.


----------



## nickmford (May 11, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> I just ordered mine today from B&H. They said next shipment will be in end of the month. So I'll hopefully get it in a couple of weeks.
> 
> sek



Might be in luck a bit earlier, ordered 5/1 and B&H told me today a shipment should arrive 5/18. Hopefully yours gets covered in that crate too!


----------



## dslrdummy (May 13, 2016)

I was worried about having only one battery for use at games, but shouldn't have been. Got 3,500 shots on one battery charge on the weekend and still some juice left. Shooting only Jpeg and with limited chimping, image review time set to lowest (2sec), but very happy with that.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 13, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> I was worried about having only one battery for use at games, but shouldn't have been. Got 3,500 shots on one battery charge on the weekend and still some juice left. Shooting only Jpeg and with limited chimping, image review time set to lowest (2sec), but very happy with that.



I bought a 2nd battery mainly because i couldnt find any specs that would tell me how long i could record 4k video on one battery. So far, i fill up the card long before the battery runs out.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 13, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > I was worried about having only one battery for use at games, but shouldn't have been. Got 3,500 shots on one battery charge on the weekend and still some juice left. Shooting only Jpeg and with limited chimping, image review time set to lowest (2sec), but very happy with that.
> ...



If you don't mind, how much video at what speed and what card? Also when you know, how much video per charge? Thanks.

Jack

Jack


----------



## karoliina (May 13, 2016)

I have collected some of my first photos with our 1DX mark II on Flickr gallery: 
https://flic.kr/s/aHskAbHbwM

There are two photos at 51200 ISO.

IMO on still mode even 25600 is usable. 51200 is usable also for some occasions. 
In video mode the noise seems more colored and not as nice as in still mode. 
Davinci Resolve is now rendering my first video, lets see how it looks, may post a link later when I get it uploaded to youtube.


----------



## karoliina (May 13, 2016)

Now here is the first (?) cat video with 1DX mark II in 4K: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEaiE5Mco38

Very quick edit, just with "auto color". Shaky at places because hand held and heavy with heavy lens, hard to hold when leaning down and chasing kitten without using a gimbal. 
The savannah cats are from our Aurorasavannahs cattery.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dslrdummy said:
> ...



The jury is still out on the battery life at 4k. Ive been using it so much in both photo and video mode that i dont have even a good feel for it. I need to do some real studio tests and just let it run.

Still cant afford a big cfast card yet, still paying off this beast. Ive been using a Sandisk Extreme 128gb udma 7 to shoot 4k @ 30fps. I seem to be able to get about 10 minutes before the camera just stops recording. No frame drops that i have noticed. I think after 10 minutes the buffer tops out. For most of my clips 10 minutes is fine. It will get me by until i can drop the $$$ for a 256gb or 512gb cfast 2 card.

A couple of things i would like to see:

1) A real test of various cf and cfast cards to determine which ones work reliably in the 1dx mark ii for 4k 30fps and 60fps.
2) Some real specifications from Canon on what the minimum data rate is needed at the card level to record in all of the 4k modes. All i can find is that a cfast 2.0 card is recommended. There are a wide range of cfast 2.0 cards out there.





Ive been searching high and low and all i can find


----------



## karoliina (May 16, 2016)

Here are some frame grabs from 4K video of my 1DX mark II:

Ungraded gallery:
https://flic.kr/s/aHskwCzqqD

Graded dog:
https://flic.kr/p/H4E9aY

I used Transcend 1000x 128 GB Compact Flash card. It is good enough for 25p 4K video and also can shoot short (couple of seconds) clips 4K 60p. I still don't have Cfast so I am using the Transcend CF for now.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 19, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Thanks for that. Not sure when I'll bite the bullet but quite sure I won't be affording bigger than 128 with the camera purchase. Keep us posted! 

Jack

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 19, 2016)

I'm just one person that seems to be losing it! My excuse this time is a long drive home from Bannf, Alberta just minutes ago. Beautiful weather!!

Jack (singular)


----------



## J.R. (May 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dslrdummy said:
> ...



Hi Jack,

This may be of interest to you regarding battery consumption while shooting video - 

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx-mkii-battery.shtml

For immediate reference though -


----------



## J.R. (May 19, 2016)

I bought a second battery so as to avoid lugging the charger around for short 2-3 day trips. The charger is HUGE and takes us a lot of space - it's much easier carrying a fully charged second battery.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 19, 2016)

J.R. thanks for that. Is the charger bigger than the 1DX? The battery usage as listed seems fairly good and yes a second battery always makes a lot of sense. For a hobbyist with limited cash every item is a challenge but it doesn't make sense to buy a great camera and then handicap yourself. 

Jack


----------



## tpatana (May 19, 2016)

J.R. said:


> I bought a second battery so as to avoid lugging the charger around for short 2-3 day trips. The charger is HUGE and takes us a lot of space - it's much easier carrying a fully charged second battery.



Yea, I just did 1 week vacation with 1DX, and I brought 2 batteries only. Was getting bit on the low end towards the last days, bit it got through. Did lot of shooting, tried to minimize chimping.


----------



## J.R. (May 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> J.R. thanks for that. Is the charger bigger than the 1DX? The battery usage as listed seems fairly good and yes a second battery always makes a lot of sense. For a hobbyist with limited cash every item is a challenge but it doesn't make sense to buy a great camera and then handicap yourself.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

I guess 'Huge' and 'Large' are subjective terms, so I'm posting pictures for you to make your own conclusions . Hope this helps.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 20, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. thanks for that. Is the charger bigger than the 1DX? The battery usage as listed seems fairly good and yes a second battery always makes a lot of sense. For a hobbyist with limited cash every item is a challenge but it doesn't make sense to buy a great camera and then handicap yourself.
> ...



Thanks JR. Looks pretty similar to the 1DX charger I had for the 1D4. Bulky by other camera charger standards for sure. If I wasn't so overloaded with unfinished jobs I think I'd be out getting the camera right now, but I shall wait a bit!

Jack

Jack


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Yes but it does charge two batteries..though not at the same time. When i use my 7d2 on travel I usually carry two E6 chargers and so this is only slightly larger compared to two of them. Sigh but now i have to carry three chargers when i take both bodies with me. Would be rather cool for someone to make an adapter to charge E6 batteries in the 1dx charger.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 20, 2016)

I'm curious if anyone knows what exactly is in a Canon charger that would make it unique or difficult to do such a thing as handle another smaller camera's battery. Retired and slightly out of date as an EE but in principal I would have thought this should be feasible. Alternately, maybe Canon should be pressed on this; if there is enough interest maybe they would do it (for a high price no doubt).

Jack


----------



## focusfirm (May 26, 2016)

Is anyone but me having problems with RAW files on the new 1DX Mark II? I am getting these strange rectangles of garbage in the lower right hand corner at random. I have not been able to determine when this will happen. Canon support was of no use - they just said I could send the camera in if I want.

You can download RAW files here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/as5ckrbveigaj3o/AACjwRe8IcI5Ug5CW_2ntmYHa?dl=0

What is peculiar is that the built in preview file is fine. It looks good on the back of the camera, even when you zoom in. You do see the problem on the camera if you go into RAW Processing to create a JPG. You don't have to DO anything, you just need to go into that menu option.

I see the garbage with Canon Professional, Lightroom and Capture One Pro.

I was shooting on a SanDisk 128GB Extreme Pro CFAST 2.0 card at the time.

Attaching some JPGs of what I am talking about.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 26, 2016)

focusfirm said:


> Is anyone but me having problems with RAW files on the new 1DX Mark II? I am getting these strange rectangles of garbage in the lower right hand corner at random. I have not been able to determine when this will happen. Canon support was of no use - they just said I could send the camera in if I want.
> 
> You can download RAW files here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/as5ckrbveigaj3o/AACjwRe8IcI5Ug5CW_2ntmYHa?dl=0
> 
> ...



Seriously, try a different card. At least one user has reported about a 10% failure rate based on a large purchase.


----------



## GuyF (May 27, 2016)

focusfirm said:


> Is anyone but me having problems with RAW files on the new 1DX Mark II?



A number of users over at Photography On The Net are saying they have similar problems and tried various permutations of card/reader but some still get the issue.

Perhaps it could just be a firmware fix? No idea when we'll see the first "...in some situations users may experience the phenomenon...", which is Canon-speak for "hey guys, we screwed up but we all know digital cameras are complex, right? So download this patch and cross your fingers...".


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 27, 2016)

That's why I am never an early adopter.


----------



## zim (May 27, 2016)

focusfirm said:


> Is anyone but me having problems with RAW files on the new 1DX Mark II? I am getting these strange rectangles of garbage in the lower right hand corner at random. I have not been able to determine when this will happen. Canon support was of no use - they just said I could send the camera in if I want.
> 
> You can download RAW files here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/as5ckrbveigaj3o/AACjwRe8IcI5Ug5CW_2ntmYHa?dl=0
> 
> ...



Does it happen if you only use a cf card?


----------



## R1-7D (May 28, 2016)

zim said:


> focusfirm said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone but me having problems with RAW files on the new 1DX Mark II? I am getting these strange rectangles of garbage in the lower right hand corner at random. I have not been able to determine when this will happen. Canon support was of no use - they just said I could send the camera in if I want.
> ...



This is reportedly only happening with CFast and not CF cards. I'm willing to bet a firmware update will cure this, but I'm keeping my eye on this problem before I take delivery of my new camera.


----------



## tron (May 29, 2016)

Let's hope that new firmware is all that is needed to fix this. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## Photo282 (May 29, 2016)

Shooting on a SanDisk 128GB Extreme Pro CFAST 2.0 card and have problems with lower right hand corner image in RAW. Recording both sJPegs and Raw to the CFAST Card. No problem with JPegs. Out of a thousand shots I've now got three Raw files with the lower right corner problem. Problem there when using Canon software and Adobe LightRoom and opening direct in photoshop via ACR.


----------



## avbmenon (May 29, 2016)

Oh my! That looks pretty bad. I suppose you can get your body replaced, considering you just purchased it. Isn't there a year's warranty on latest purchase or something?

I am getting mine tomorrow, this would definitely be one of the things I'd be looking out for.

I did play a bit around with the touch based (swipe, pinch to zoom in and out) image preview option on the Nikon D5. Its pretty nifty and works pretty well (after ignoring the little bit of lag when you press preview button which I assume is the time spent in loading thumbnails or something). Would love to see something improved pushed via a camera firmware update from Canon. Since the touch hardware is in there, I am sure its a do-able feature.

C'mon Canon lets level the playing field


----------



## focusfirm (May 29, 2016)

Photo282 said:


> Shooting on a SanDisk 128GB Extreme Pro CFAST 2.0 card and have problems with lower right hand corner image in RAW. Recording both sJPegs and Raw to the CFAST Card. No problem with JPegs. Out of a thousand shots I've now got three Raw files with the lower right corner problem. Problem there when using Canon software and Adobe LightRoom and opening direct in photoshop via ACR.



I hate to say this, but I feel better seeing someone else with the EXACT same issue. I too have only seen this shooting to CFAST and I am using the same SanDisk 128GB Extreme Pro CFAST 2.0 card. Yesterday I did a shoot where I had the CFAST card in one slot and a Lexar 128GB regular CF card (1066x) in the other slot, and I setup the camera to write RAW files to both. Out of 166 shots, two were corrupted on the CFAST card. Those same files were fine on the Lexar CF card.

Prior to the shoot, I had even downloaded the Full Format and Refresh tool from Sandisk here http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17370/~/cfast-2.0-full-format-and-refresh-tool. I got NO errors during the format, the camera format or copying the files off the card.

PLEASE report this to Canon. Eventually they will have to acknowledge and hopefully fix the issue.


----------



## R1-7D (May 29, 2016)

Just to be a nuisance, I tweeted CanonUSAPro about the file corruption issue. *shurgs...can't hurt.


----------



## kaihp (May 29, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Just to be a nuisance, I tweeted CanonUSAPro about the file corruption issue. *shurgs...can't hurt.



*thumbs-up* Better let them know asap that it's going the rounds.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 29, 2016)

I just checked the last ~250 photos I shot sending RAW to the Lexar 128GB 3400x CFast and jpegs to the CF card. None of the RAW files exhibited this anomaly.


----------



## john1970 (May 30, 2016)

A few weeks ago I went on a photographic workshop and took ~8000 photos on Canon 1DX MK II bodies shooting RAW exclusively to the 128 GB Sandisk CFast card without any issues. I always downloaded the photos every evening and reformat the card in the camera whenever I finish downloading. 

Based on the discussion maybe this is something that occurs when once records both RAW and sJPEGs to the same card? Sending RAW files to the CFast card and JPEGS to the CF might be a good workaround although it is not ideal. 

Good luck,

John


----------



## Photo282 (May 30, 2016)

Rang supplier about poblem with 1Dxii Raw file at bottom right hand corner and emailed follow up to them. They quickly arranged a return of the camera and they are arranging a replacement. Have to wait for more stock to arrive. So far very pleased with response.


----------



## focusfirm (May 31, 2016)

john1970 said:


> A few weeks ago I went on a photographic workshop and took ~8000 photos on Canon 1DX MK II bodies shooting RAW exclusively to the 128 GB Sandisk CFast card without any issues. I always downloaded the photos every evening and reformat the card in the camera whenever I finish downloading.
> 
> Based on the discussion maybe this is something that occurs when once records both RAW and sJPEGs to the same card? Sending RAW files to the CFast card and JPEGS to the CF might be a good workaround although it is not ideal.
> 
> ...



In my case, I was just shooting RAW. And in the latest incident, I had reformatted with the Sandisk Full Format tool and performed an in-camera format.

Someone pointed out that while the SanDisk 128GB card has the same read speed rating as the 64GB (both cards have 515 MB/s), the 128GB card has nearly double the write speed. That could be why that card fails more. I have not used the tiny bundled card very much, but I have not seen any issues with it yet.

Glad you are seeing good results. Hard to determine what the cause it at this point.


----------



## tron (May 31, 2016)

This is highly alarming. I wonder when Canon will give some feedback on this (could be the camera or a bad batch of sandisk cards though...).


----------



## R1-7D (May 31, 2016)

tron said:


> This is highly alarming. I wonder when Canon will give some feedback on this (could be the camera or a bad batch of sandisk cards though...).



I strongly suspect it's something in the firmware of the camera that needs correcting.


----------



## Photo282 (Jun 1, 2016)

What I found with the 1DXii bottom right hand corner problem is that when I viewed the raw files with Windows 7, FastStone Image Viewer there was no problem in the bottom right hand corner. When viewed/edit with Adobe Camera Raw 9.5.1 the problem is there. The problem is there with Lightroom Cc 2015.5.1 64 bit version. When you view the file with Canon DPP ver 4 the problems NOT there. When you edit with Canon DDP ver 4 the problem IS there.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 1, 2016)

Photo282 said:


> What I found with the 1DXii bottom right hand corner problem is that when I viewed the raw files with Windows 7, FastStone Image Viewer there was no problem in the bottom right hand corner. When viewed/edit with Adobe Camera Raw 9.5.1 the problem is there. The problem is there with Lightroom Cc 2015.5.1 64 bit version. When you view the file with Canon DPP ver 4 the problems NOT there. When you edit with Canon DDP ver 4 the problem IS there.



You are likely viewing the embedded jpg within the raw file. I ran into that studying another issue.


----------



## Photo282 (Jun 1, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Photo282 said:
> 
> 
> > What I found with the 1DXii bottom right hand corner problem is that when I viewed the raw files with Windows 7, FastStone Image Viewer there was no problem in the bottom right hand corner. When viewed/edit with Adobe Camera Raw 9.5.1 the problem is there. The problem is there with Lightroom Cc 2015.5.1 64 bit version. When you view the file with Canon DPP ver 4 the problems NOT there. When you edit with Canon DDP ver 4 the problem IS there.
> ...


Thanks, learnt something new today. That makes sense on what I'm seeing. Always thought that Lightroom made the JPegs when importing into library. This information, you brought to light, ties into why other raw viewering software works.


----------

